# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Životni izazov: mali zalomljenići ;)

## Sramežljiva

Da odmah pojasnim naslov - "zalomljenići" bi, naravno od milja, bila djeca koju nismo baš planirali, ali su nam se _zalomila_.   :Wink:   I sad su s nama, imamo ih, volimo, obožavamo, ne bi ih nikome dali - tako najčešće ide priča. Ili ne ide?

Moje drugo dijete nije bilo planirano, ali toliko nam se dobro uklopilo da to nitko ne bi pogodio. Razlog je bio moj užasan strah od nove trudnoće i poroda i još neke "sitnice". No beba je sada ovdje i većinu vremena nam se čini da drugačije i nije moglo biti.  No zanima me kako to funkcionira u obiteljima gdje je novopridošla neočekivana beba izazvala tornado, gdje, recimo, zaista nije bilo pravih uvjeta za nju - kako se snađu takve obitelji? Jer imati dijete nije tek tako, svi znamo što se od roditelja očekuje. I dobro, lako je ovakvima poput mene kad se takvo što "dogodi", ali često se pitam kako to prežive i što o svemu misle ljudi kojima je to zaista palo kao, da se ružno izrazim, teret - zbog bilo kojeg razloga (zdravlje, godine, financije, stambeno pitanje...). Znate li neki primjer? Završavaju li takve priče sretnim završetkom, nađe li se uvijek neki put ili ...?

Zanima me i mislite li da je neprimjereno reći ljudima (u široj okolini) da je dijete neplanirano? Je li to nepristojno, preintimno? I smije li dijete kad bude starije saznati da se dogodilo "slučajno"? Bi li mu to bilo bolno?

I još samo jedno pitanje: vjerujete li da se dijete stvarno može "dogoditi"? (Sve dok mi se nije "dogodilo", nisam vjerovala u to, mislila sam da ljudi valjda znaju što rade, da nemaju pravo reći da se "dogodilo" - jer ne događa se to samo od sebe, ne?   :Grin:  )

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Šmrc, ja bih baš nekog "zalomljenića/cu". Al mi sebi svaki put moramo dati truda, na razne načine i iz različitih razloga. 
Ja nikad ne bih govorila okolini da je dijete došlo "neplanirano", meni je to neki duboki dio intime između mene i MM-a. U opće ne volim razgovarati o "planiranju porodice", ni moje ni tuđe. Opet, razumijem da drugi ljudi to drugačije gledaju.
Dovoljno odraslom djetetu u šali reći da je "neplanirano",   :Rolling Eyes:  možda.

----------


## krumpiric

meni je glupo pričat o takvim stvarima nekoj tamo okolini, još gluplje mi je kad su svi uvjereni da si nesretan, kad komentiraju iako ih niko ništa ne pita, a osobito kad analiziraju dali je možda zalomljeno il nije....
jednako vulgarno i neprimjereno kao što mi je neprimjereno pitati zašto još netko nema djecu.
etoga.
Dijete se ne može dogoditi.Uvijek postoji ovakav ili onakav razlog i nije mi primjereno da ga zna šira okolina. Može taj razlog biti obična glupost, a može jednostavno biti intiman i ne biti na raspravu okolini.

Reći djetetu da je neželjeno... :shock:  :shock: nije isto kao reći da je neplanirano. Mene nije bolilo.  :Grin:  
Kome je palo na teret...to mi je tužno iti komentirat.

----------


## sorciere

> vjerujete li da se dijete stvarno može "dogoditi"?


narafski! itekako!

 :Grin:

----------


## emily

> I smije li dijete kad bude starije saznati da se dogodilo "slučajno"? Bi li mu to bilo bolno?


ne mogu se sjetiti niti jednog razloga zasto bi isla djetetu govoriti da se dogodilo "slucajno"
mozda ako samo pita, nakon nekog filma, ili rasprave s prijateljima... ili ?? ne znam stvarno

nije isto reci "nisi bio planiran/a", okranuti se i otici, ili nastaviti gledati TV, i reci "nismo te planirali, ali kad smo saznali da dolazis (kad si se rodio/la), bili smo presretni  :Smile:

----------


## kinder

mislim da se djeca ne događaju slučajno,ako se seksaš bez zaštite snosiš rizik trudnoće a ta trudnoća nije slučajna ,već namjerna ( slučajno je ako ostaneš trudna uz neko sredstvo kontracepcije - što je ipak malo teže )

----------


## Serpentina

Mene smeta što se na T. gleda sa sažaljenjem. Kao, roditelji mladi a ona jadna po defaultu jer je neplanirana   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Poludim na to.
Sjećam se u trudnoći koliko sam dobila sugestija i komentara od dušebrižnika: a odeš pobaciti?

I da, dogodila se, znam kada i kako i sada mi nije žao. Oke, nećem završit faks do 24, tulumarit još koju godinu i tako no to je sve relativna žrtva. 


Znam da sam neplanirana, moje postanarstvo je otkriveno u 4. mj trudnoće. 
Ne smeta mi, samo mi pomaže da shvatim bolje situaciju koja se odvijala. 
ne shvaćam to osobno   :Wink:

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam se dogodila "slučajno" i baš mi je drago zbog toga.   8) 

I sada zezam sestru: da nije bilo mene ne bi bilo sigurno ni nje (moji se ne bi vjenčali).  I danas su sretni, drže se za ruke, ljube i tepaju.    :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

Ostala sam trudna sa 18 godina. bez grižnje savjesti mogu reći da nisam planirala bebu, ali sam odlućila da ću je roditi i da ćemo biti sami , nas vdoje protiv svijeta. i znate šta je bilo najgore u toj sitiuaciji? *okolina koja si je dala truda da me žali*.
Moj T je bio najsretnije i najnaprednije dijete u kvartu, ja sam revno davala ispite i ništa nam nije falilo. Nikad nisam požalila što sam ga rodila i nikad neću. On je definitivno najbolje što mi se dogodilo.

----------


## Sramežljiva

Kako ste vi, veliki zalomljenići, saznali da ste se zalomili? Tko vam je to rekao, kada i zašto i kako ste to prihvatili?

----------


## arilu

Ja sam bila neplanirana, starci su mi tad imali 18 godina i ispalo je sve super! Kako je moj tata tad još bio mulac i potpuno neozbiljan stalno se igrao samnom, pričao mi priče o zmajevima i ratnicima i radio mi je najbolje oružje u ulici, drveni mačevi, lukovi i strijele, kućice na stablu!Iako tako mlad bio je najgenijalniji tata na svijetu!  :D 
A neki dan sam srela frenda od 30-ak godina koji mi se je doslovno požalio kako mu se zalomilo dijete i kako je to ok, ali nije još spreman, još bi feštao itd...itd...možda bi za koju godinu i bila bi tako sretna da je taj dio o tome kako se zalomilo zadržao za sebe!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kloklo

Arilu  :D za tvog super tatu!

Nama se Leona poluzalomila   :Grin:  
Nismo svjesno planirali dijete, ali se nismo baš bog zna kak pedantno čuvali i kad sam ostala trudna malčice sam se iznenadila, ali smo bili i ostali ludo sretni zbog nje   :Heart:  

Jura je turbo planiran i ja spominjem te različite okolnosti samo u kontekstu priče da smo se prvom djetetu veselili kao dražesnom iznenađenju i nepoznatoj, prekrasnoj avanturi koja se pokazala toliko lijepom da smo je svakako poželjeli ponoviti   :Heart: 

Kad Leona poraste reći ću joj to tako da zna da je ona, tako mila i voljena, bila razlog da si priuštimo još jedno veselje u obliku još jednog djeteta, prekrasnog smotuljka ljubavi, baš kao što je i ona   :Heart: 

Al, da ti odgovorim na pitanje.
Možda nije politički korektno od mene, no nekako imam dojam da neplanirana djeca unesu radost samo u funkcionalnu obitelj, kad dođe među sretne ljude. 
Malčice se naježim kad povremeno čujem komentare tipa "Njihov brak je loš, trebaju napraviti dijete da ih poveže". Smatram da dijete, prvo ili x-to, ako dođe u nesređenu obitelj s lošom komunikacijom i manjkom ljubavi i empatije ima veće izglede da mu se u životu na nos nabija da je bilo neželjeno i da "pokvarilo planove"   :Sad: 

Npr. mlada cura ostane trudna s nekim hohštaplerom kojem ne pada na pamet priznati dijete.
Varijanta a)
Cura mu da nogu i uz podršku staraca podigne to dijete koje raste okruženo ljubavlju iako je "neplanirano"   :Heart:  
Varijanta b)
Cura mu da nogu i ostane doma sa svojima, ali baka i deda, nekad čak i mama koriste svaku priliku da djetetu nabijaju na nos kako je najgora stvar koja im se dogodila u životu 
Varijanta c)
Dečku se dogodili klik u glavi i kad vidi bebača zaljubi se u njega - happy end   :Heart:  
Varijanta d)
Cura i dečko se vjenčaju "pod mus" iako uopće nisu za zajednički život i dijete pati

itd.itd.

Sve ovisi o okolnostima i ljudima među kojima će dijete živjeti, a ja svakom bebaču koji trenutačno raste pod srce mama diljem svijeta želim da se okolnosti slože tako da bude sretno i voljeno   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> mislim da se djeca ne događaju slučajno,ako se seksaš bez zaštite snosiš rizik trudnoće a ta trudnoća nije slučajna ,već namjerna ( slučajno je ako ostaneš trudna uz neko sredstvo kontracepcije - što je ipak malo teže )


a što kad pokušavaš godinama ostati trudna, pa ne ide...i misliš da ti djeca nisu suđena...
a onda se tako nešto dogodi u totalno "sigurne" dane?   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Ni brat ni ja nismo planirani.
Kad je mama ostala trudna s bratom imala je 16 godina, njega je rodila sa 17. A ostala je trudna sa mnom kad je on imao mjesec i pol. 
Nije očito baš puno znala o svemu, ali eto, tata i ona su se vjenčali kad je bila trudna s bratom 7 mjeseci. S tim da je mamu moja nadobudna baka (njena mama) odvela dokotru u 6. mjesecu trudnoće da joj naprave abortus.  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Do tada nisu ni znali da je trudna. Ne znam gdje im je bila pamet. Sve mi je to ispričala baka. Za mene isto dugo nisu znali, mama opet nije htjela reći da je trudna.
Tata o tome nikada ne priča, to je za njega nekako tabu, nema se tu kaj pričati, a mame odavno nema. Znam da se jesu voljeli, jako, čitala sam mamine dnevnike. Tata je bio 6 godina stariji od nje.
Ma bila su to neka čudna vremena, ljudi kao da pojma nisu imali o ničemu.

----------


## marta

Moj A je predsjednik predsjednistva ovih zalomljenih.  :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

> Moj A je predsjednik predsjednistva ovih zalomljenih.


  :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Mislim da moze slucajno pod izvesnim okolnostima, ali ipak mislim da svi mogu da budu svesni tih okolnosti, pa ako bas ne zele dete u tom trenutku, da se pobrinu da ne ostanu trudni (kontracepcija).
To mislim jer me cudi kako onda ja nikad nisam ostala trudna, osim ova 3 puta kad smo to zeleli.

----------


## marta

> Mislim da moze slucajno pod izvesnim okolnostima, ali ipak mislim da svi mogu da budu svesni tih okolnosti, pa ako bas ne zele dete u tom trenutku, da se pobrinu da ne ostanu trudni (kontracepcija).
> To mislim jer me cudi kako onda ja nikad nisam ostala trudna, osim ova 3 puta kad smo to zeleli.


Zapravo se skroz slazem s tobom.   :Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

pa eto ova tvrdnja za nas ne vrijedi
imala sam totalno druge planove i ni u malom lijevom prstu na desnoj nozi mi nije bila misao o djetetu.

spadam u mali postotak kojem tableta za dan poslije ništa ne znači
 :Embarassed:

----------


## dorotea24

> kinder prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da se djeca ne događaju slučajno,ako se seksaš bez zaštite snosiš rizik trudnoće a ta trudnoća nije slučajna ,već namjerna ( slučajno je ako ostaneš trudna uz neko sredstvo kontracepcije - što je ipak malo teže )
> 
> 
> a što kad pokušavaš godinama ostati trudna, pa ne ide...i misliš da ti djeca nisu suđena...
> a onda se tako nešto dogodi u totalno "sigurne" dane?


evo nešto slično kod nas. mi smo patrika pravili, pravili i jedva napravili pa smo mislili da to nama neće tako lako i da je dovoljno malo pripaziti kad nam se eto zalomila druga trudnoća. sada mi je drago da je tako ispalo jer mi se ostvarila moja najveća želja. dok smo bezuspješno pokušavali napraviti dijete zavidjela san onima koji "ne žele" dijete pa im se zalomi i htjela sam osjetiti kako je to....eto osjetila sam  :Grin:  naravno nakon dva-tri dana suza došla je sreća.

i ja sam neplansko dijete, u grijehu začeto  :Grin:  roditelji su mi to ispričali i zbog toga se nikada nisam osjećala ni najmanje povrijeđeno ili bilo kako čudno.

----------


## Zeko1

a što kad pokušavaš godinama ostati trudna, pa ne ide...i misliš da ti djeca nisu suđena...
a onda se tako nešto dogodi u totalno "sigurne" dane?   :Grin: [/quote]


znaš onu  "Dogodit će se kad se najmanje nadaš"

----------


## sorciere

> a što kad pokušavaš godinama ostati trudna, pa ne ide...i misliš da ti djeca nisu suđena...
> a onda se tako nešto dogodi u totalno "sigurne" dane?



znaš onu  "Dogodit će se kad se najmanje nadaš"[/quote]

ki bi da bi su dva vragi...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

kad bi znao di ćeš pasti - sjeo bi. lako je biti general poslije bitke   :Razz:

----------


## vissnja

I Nađa je "poluzalomljena".... Zadnji dan menge uz polovično korišćenje Durexa (jel ovo antireklama?) jer kao šta će nam kondom kad je zadnji dan menge... Ali mi smo pre toga pokušavali dve godine i ja sam imala jedan spontani, pa smo onda odustali od bebe na neko vreme, ušli u kredit, selidbu, novi posao....
Znači definitivno smo želeli bebu ali okolnosti su bile napete. Ja sam radila kao honorarac i čekala ugovor, prestala da radim zbog održavanja trudnoće. MM tek pokrenuo biznis, u kreditu... Spremali smo se da iznajmimo stan ali pošto smo ostali bez mojih prihoda to više nije dolazilo u obzir. Doselili smo se kod mojih, ja i dalje ne radim, MMu posao ne ide baš najbolje, kredit otplaćujemo na povuci-potegni ali smo najsrećnija porodica na svetu jer u našoj sobici se sada u snu smeška najdivnije biće na svetu   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

:Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> ali smo najsrećnija porodica na svetu jer u našoj sobici se sada u snu smeška najdivnije biće na svetu


  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  




> vjerujete li da se dijete stvarno može "dogoditi"?


 ako se ljudi svjesno(znaci nisu pijani i nadrogirani vec znaju sta cine) seksaju bez zastite ili sa poluzastitom (ono svrsit ce vanka pa nece bit nista   :Rolling Eyes: ) onda ne vjerujem a mislim da je u vecini slucajeva zalomilica tako.  :Wink:  

nama se prva trudnoca slucajno dogodila, bilo je potpuno van svih mogucih sansi i samo jednom bez zastite i eto "dogodilo se" (i na nesrecu nije se odrzalo  :Crying or Very sad:  ) ali ni tada ne bi mogla rec da nam se zalomilo i da nismo znali sta radimo. o da, znali smo, samo nismo ocekivali da ce urodit plodom   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> ako se ljudi svjesno(znaci nisu pijani i nadrogirani vec znaju sta cine) seksaju bez zastite ili sa poluzastitom (ono svrsit ce vanka pa nece bit nista  )


Pa evo MM i ja se ovako seksamo već 8 godina, a Iva i Janko su došli u trenutku kad smo mi to planirali i kad smo se seksali "do kraja".
Znači metoda nije baš   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Ali eto, da nam se jednom u životu ipak zalomi, jer treće uopće ne planiramo ne bih se čudila jer znam da djeca ne dolaze po duhu svetom.

----------


## zhabica

> Pa evo MM i ja se ovako seksamo već 8 godina, a Iva i Janko su došli u trenutku kad smo mi to planirali i kad smo se seksali "do kraja".
> Znači metoda nije baš


drago mi je da to kod vas tako funkcionira ako vama tako pase, ali je cinjenica da to nije pouzdana metoda kontracepcije i da se trudnoca moze dogodit zbog sjemene tekucine koja curi prije ejakulacije i u kojoj ima spermica. 

i znam da su se neki zalomici dogodili tako, zato nhf, nisan nikog htjela uvrijedit, samo to nije pouzdana metoda  :Wink:

----------


## gitulja

moja je priča bila da ako ne ostanem trudna do 30 onda ću namjerno, kad sam bila klinka i gledala na to sasvim drugačije. a onda sam u 30 ostala trudna, a pila sam pilule, tako da se može reći da je bilo neplanirano. 
ali mojoj sreći nije bilo kraja. evo moja mi se priča iz djetinjstva ostvarila.
da li ću reći g? stvarno ne znam. ja osobno znam da nisam bila planirana, da su se moji roditelji vjenčali zbog trudnoće iako su prije bili dugo u vezi. i isto tako da su u skladnom braku već 33 godine.

----------


## MGrubi

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa evo MM i ja se ovako seksamo već 8 godina, a Iva i Janko su došli u trenutku kad smo mi to planirali i kad smo se seksali "do kraja".
> Znači metoda nije baš  
> 
> 
> drago mi je da to kod vas tako funkcionira ako vama tako pase, ali je cinjenica da to nije pouzdana metoda kontracepcije i da se trudnoca moze dogodit zbog sjemene tekucine koja curi prije ejakulacije i u kojoj ima spermica.


nije pouzdana metoda
mi je koristimo
nismo nerazumni, jednostavno bi nam eventualna trudnoća ne bi smetala

kad dođemo do konačnog br djece tj. dalje bi nas prerastreslo (ili bi ja imala previše km) ozbiljno razmišljam o podvezivanju jajovoda


moja sestra   :Heart:   je "neplanirana", mama se ostavila duhana pa nije imala gdje sa rukama   :Laughing:  
saznala je kad je pitala starce a zašto u kući imamo dvije dječje sobe, zašto ona nema svoju sobu? e pa sričo: kad sam zida sobe nisam zna da mi treba još jedna   :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Moja sestra ih ima četvoro i SVI su joj se zalomili - prvo zbog 'vađenja na vreme' a ostala tri je bila pod kontracepcijom zvanom 'pa dojim, ne mogu ostati trudna''   :Rolling Eyes:  

Par mojih prijateljica javno priznaje da im se treće dete zalomilo. Prva ima blizanke i 20 meseci mlađeg sina kojeg je čudom dobila jer su blizanke rezultat IVF-a a druga je zaista ostala trudna pod hormonskom kontracepcijom. Ovoj prvoj nije veliki problem što joj se dogodilo malo Čudo jer su finansijski jako stabilni, ima 2 tete čuvalice još od rođenja blizanki, tetu kuvaricu, tetu čistilicu. Ova druga je zahtevala da joj se na carskom rezu podvežu jajovodi jer zaista nema mogućnosti za još dece. Čak i za ovo treće je bilo povuci-potegni jer je razdelila sve, od krevetića i kolica pa do poslednje čarapice pa sam uletela ja sa opremom od mojih momaka - o posvećivanju pažnje neće ni da govori, to joj je bolna tačka i jako se teško snalazi jer ima prvaka, starijeg jasličara i bebu koju doji na zahtev.

Meni je nekako glupo reći detetu da je neplanirano. Mm čak ide toliko daleko da ne želi da Borisu i Matiji pričamo da su rezultat ISCI-ja, barem ne dok ne stasaju dovoljno. Valjda i to smatra nekakvim žigosanjem deteta  :/

----------


## kloklo

> ...e pa sričo: kad sam zida sobe nisam zna da mi treba još jedna...


  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

I moj brat se, falabogu, zalomijo. Ne znam kako bih danas brez njeg ludog.  :Grin:  

Prije toga im se zalomilo jedno uz spiralu, ali ga nisu mogli sacuvati.

----------


## štrigica

ja bi da mi se sad zalomi  8)  (jer da se zalomi to bi bilo prava stvar)... ovako želim ali ne bih smjela    :Sad:

----------


## zhabica

> ovako želim ali ne bih smjela


zasto e bi smjela?   :Love:  pa zelit uvik mozes.   :Love:  a i zalomit ti se uvik moze   :Grin:  naravno u dogovoru sa tm

----------


## bubek

Mi imamo jednog malog "zalomljenića"  bez kojeg sada ne bih ni mogla zamisliti svoj život!  :Heart:  

Jednostavno od trenutka kad sam saznala da sam trudna sam cijeli svoj svijet okrenula u smjeru svog anđelčića,on je dao smisao mom životu i mom postojanju(nije da dotad moj život nije imao smisla ali eto on je bio mala slatka karika koja je upotpunila cijelu sliku)!  :Saint:  

Hvala mom   :Saint:   što postoji!  :Smile:

----------


## Arwen

ja kao MGrubi, koristimo nepouzdanu metodu pa evo već 2g
do tada sam od prestanka dojenja koristila tablete
a A je planiran i napravljen od prve

i isto kao MGrubi koristimo nepouzdanu metodu jer u biti bi još jednu bebu ali ne bi zbog love, pa zbog ovog, pa zbog onog
ako se dogodi bit ćemo presretni a do tada radimo na riješavanju svih problema(posebno onih u mojoj glavi   :Rolling Eyes:  ) i onda se bacamo na planirano

i veliki potpis pod kloklo isto mislim da je dijete kad dođe u obitelj koja je
skladna planirano/neplanirano nosi samo veselje
ali kad dođe u obitelj gdje su već poremečeni odnosi   :Sad:   pa bilo i planirano,to mi je najgore kad čujem ono odnos između muža i žene ne funkcionira pa ajmo na bebu kao da će dijete popraviti probleme

----------


## štrigica

ma imam nekog vraga u mozgu i ima bit da mi je krivac za padove tlaka   :Mad:  
pa bi moja doktorica volila da još samo malčice pričekam jer padovi tlaka nisu baš zgodna stvar (svaki put se moram infuzirat   :Rolling Eyes:   za doć sebi)... kako su u zadnje vrijeme rijeđi nadamo se da će sasvim prestat kroz 1-2 godine...
uvjeti sad nisu idealni ali da ostanem trudna ne bi bilo tragično (dapače   :Smile:  )
a nemam puno godina pa mogu malo odgodit ...

----------


## MGrubi

pršut diže tlak  8)

----------


## štrigica

i mm mi zna dignit tlak   :Laughing:  

reka je jedan neurolog da kako se mi dalmatinci usuđujemo dolazit s niskin tlakon u bolnicu kad imamo pršut, slane srdele i crno vino  8)

----------


## Vlvl

Hehe, ja sam se zalomila mojima nakon jedne večere s dragom prijateljicom kad se dugo u noć pričalo i pilo vino. Oni su kao planirali drugo, ali kad sam ja došla tati je bilo malo prerano (a buraz već 5 godina) pa je čak nagovarao mamu da pobaci. Ali kad sam se rodila druga priča. To sam sve saznala od mame kad sam bila cura i nije me pogodilo, a onaj dio s večerom i vinom mi je baš simpa.

----------


## fegusti

> Kako ste vi, veliki zalomljenići, saznali da ste se zalomili? Tko vam je to rekao, kada i zašto i kako ste to prihvatili?


ja sam zalomljenuša koja se dogodila 6 mjeseci nakon prvog djeteta.
baš mi je svejedno jesu li me planirali ili ne, važno je da me vole.  :Kiss:

----------


## Hermione

> Moj A je predsjednik predsjednistva ovih zalomljenih.



 :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja bih se na ovom topicu htjela zahvaliti II svjetskom ratu i Nijemcima dok su bili u okupiranom Sarajevu, jer da nije bilo njih, ne bi bilo mene. Naime, moja rahmetli nana je upravo pošla da "se očisti" od trudnoće kad je naišla neka njemačka patrola, i ona i još jedna žena koja ju je pratila su pobjegle nazad u kuću. Da li se tad desio neki klik u glavi, ili su se toliko prepale, nečiste savjesti, pa su se predomislile, u glavnom, devet mjeseci kasnije se rodila moja mama, ostalo je istorija ...

----------


## Cubana

I ja sam zalomljenica, nakon 3 mjeseca poznanstva  :Smile:  Malo sam računala kad su se upoznali, kad je bila svadba, kad sam se rodila...
J nije zalomljena, ali kako smo prvo planirali trudnoću pa brak svi su bili uvjereni da se "dogodila". 
(Inače vjerujem u kontracepciju i mogućnost para da kontrolira razmnožavanje. Ok, osim onih 1% pucanja kondoma i sličnih incidenata)

----------


## zhabica

> htjela zahvaliti II svjetskom ratu i Nijemcima


 :shock:   :Laughing:  


 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> Ok, osim onih 1% pucanja kondoma i sličnih incidenata)


3%

piše na kutiji   :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

Strobery, kako dobra priča  8)

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I kad smo kod sudbine, na isti taj dan kad se, nakon devet (nije baš tačno) mjeseci nakon nemilog   :Grin:  događaja rodila moja mama, rodio se i moj tata. Na dva uzvišenja koja gledaju jedno na drugo, tata na Vratniku, mama na Bistriku   :Laughing:  . Tata se nije zalomio, koliko je tad planiranje porodice bilo aktuelno   :Laughing:

----------


## magriz

još jedna zalomljena... 9 godina nakon mog brata, i 12 godina nakon moje seke...

i čist' solidno sam ispala...

možda jer sam zalomljena, a možda jer sam odrasla uz puno stariju sestru i brata, pa sam većinu djetinjstva bila "jedinica", malo sam razmažena   :Grin:  ...
a možda bih takva i bila u bilo kojoj drugoj situaciji...

----------


## Anci

Ma daj Strobery  :shock: 
Koja priča!!!

Čekaj, jel imaš i ti sličnu priču- mislim poklapanje datuma rođenja s nekim na forumu?

----------


## ive

Ja sam se zalomila. Oni su imali 18 i priča baš nije sretno završila. Zapravo, nije ni završila, a možda bi bolje bilo da je.  :/

----------


## yaya

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ok, osim onih 1% pucanja kondoma i sličnih incidenata)
> 
> 
> 3%
> 
> piše na kutiji


Sonja spada u tih 3%   :Grin:  ...nije bila planirana ali je itekako bila željena.  :Heart:

----------


## štrigica

> Ja sam se zalomila. Oni su imali 18 i priča baš nije sretno završila. Zapravo, nije ni završila, a možda bi bolje bilo da je.  :/


skoro pa totalni X...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

I ja sam isto slučajno ispala, začeta zadnji dan m, tačno znam i u kojem gradu i u kojem stanu  8) 
Situacija je bila katastrofalna, moji su živjeli sa 4 stare i bolesne osobe o kojima su se brinuli+posao oboje+moja sestra koja je tad imala oko godinu i po... moja mama je čak i o ab. razmišljala ali tata nije dao   :Heart:  

Srtobery, priča ti je za roman napisat, pa da snimimo film i pravo na SFF   :Grin:  

Ima i kod mene nešto slično, lijepe su te Sarajevske priče   :Heart: 

A što se tiče tog - da li reći djetetu ili ne? Pa....ako je dijete odraslo okruženo ljubavlju onda to dođe kao jedna zgodna anegdota, ali ako nije tako, mislim da je strašno i prestrašno nekom ko odrasta bez roditeljske ljubavi i topline i već se osjeća kao najbezvrijednije najništavnije biće na kugli zemaljskoj prisjedati na muku.
Srce mi se kida kad samo pomislim koliko takve djece ima i mogla bih plakati danima, a još kako to inače biva, ta djeca sebe gledaju očima roditelja i tonu sve dublje u ništavilo, ama katasrofa, ne mogu dalje   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vissnja

Ja ne znam za sebe, ali MM je definitivno zalomljen. Sveki to priča svima i na sav glas iako MMu to očigledno ni malo nije prijatno ni zabavno. Priča (njena) ide otprilike ovako: Stariji sin mi je imao već 10 godina, ja 35, i eto, slučajno ostanem trudna, htela sam da abortiram ali mi muž nije dao. A ja sam baš htela da imam jedno dete, šta će mi više, to je samo muka. Nismo znali kako starijem da kažemo, kad smo mu rekli bio je ljut mesecima, tukao moj stomak, ljutio se na bebu kad se rodila, a ja sam rekla sad kad se već zalomio ima da ga voliš, brat ti je, ni ja nisam htela drugo dete, ti si mi bio dovoljan, al sad šta je tu je, braća ste.....
Možete da zamislite kako je MM odrastao, kakvi su im odnosi u porodici i nadasve kakav je njegov odnos sa bratom - tuga i katastrofa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zhabica

ajme vissnja   :Crying or Very sad:  tebi i tm   :Love:

----------


## štrigica

vissnja   :Evil or Very Mad:  za svekrvu... ne mogu virovat da netko ne voli svoje dijete i otvoreno ga smatra greškom...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Maslačkica

> vissnja   za svekrvu... ne mogu virovat da netko ne voli svoje dijete i otvoreno ga smatra greškom...


Moja nećakinja koja sada ima 17 godina otvoreno kaže za sebe da je ona mami greška! 
Zašto? Jer je mama draga to više puta ponovila, čak je bila jako stroga da joj se dijete ne bi mlado udalo i ponovilo njenu GREŠKU! 


 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Ja ne znam za sebe, ali MM je definitivno zalomljen. Sveki to priča svima i na sav glas iako MMu to očigledno ni malo nije prijatno ni zabavno. Priča (njena) ide otprilike ovako: Stariji sin mi je imao već 10 godina, ja 35, i eto, slučajno ostanem trudna, htela sam da abortiram ali mi muž nije dao. A ja sam baš htela da imam jedno dete, šta će mi više, to je samo muka. Nismo znali kako starijem da kažemo, kad smo mu rekli bio je ljut mesecima, tukao moj stomak, ljutio se na bebu kad se rodila, a ja sam rekla sad kad se već zalomio ima da ga voliš, brat ti je, ni ja nisam htela drugo dete, ti si mi bio dovoljan, al sad šta je tu je, braća ste.....
> Možete da zamislite kako je MM odrastao, kakvi su im odnosi u porodici i nadasve kakav je njegov odnos sa bratom - tuga i katastrofa


E upravo na ovo sam mislila dok sam pisala svoj post, tugo moja...da ti se srce prekine napola..
Vissnja, za tebe i tm   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## gitulja

joj, strašno.
moja g se zalomila, ali ja sam već ozbiljno razmišljala o djetetu neko vrijeme, samo mi je trebalo da u glavi sredim ono ljudsko još samo da sredim ovo i ono. 
Nije bila greška, niti bi joj ikad rekla da je greška.
Ona je moja srećica, onih 1 ili 3%, koliko već piše na kutiji pilula.
Bila sam presretna i jedva sam je čekala, ipak iznenađena kad sam saznala.

----------


## bubek

> Ja ne znam za sebe, ali MM je definitivno zalomljen. Sveki to priča svima i na sav glas iako MMu to očigledno ni malo nije prijatno ni zabavno. Priča (njena) ide otprilike ovako: Stariji sin mi je imao već 10 godina, ja 35, i eto, slučajno ostanem trudna, htela sam da abortiram ali mi muž nije dao. A ja sam baš htela da imam jedno dete, šta će mi više, to je samo muka. Nismo znali kako starijem da kažemo, kad smo mu rekli bio je ljut mesecima, tukao moj stomak, ljutio se na bebu kad se rodila, a ja sam rekla sad kad se već zalomio ima da ga voliš, brat ti je, ni ja nisam htela drugo dete, ti si mi bio dovoljan, al sad šta je tu je, braća ste.....
> Možete da zamislite kako je MM odrastao, kakvi su im odnosi u porodici i nadasve kakav je njegov odnos sa bratom - tuga i katastrofa


Vissnja  :Love:  !
Nikako ne mogu shvatiti takve bezosjećajne osobe,ovdje pritom mislim na tvoju ali i na moju svekrvu, koje  tako laprdaju gluposti sto na sat bez imalo mozga u glavi!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kloklo

Vissnja, svekrva ti je stvarno hladnokrvno čudovište   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A ni mama od Maslačkicine nećakinje nije niš bolja   :Evil or Very Mad:  
meni je to strašno kako neki ljudi nemaju ni trunku volje da stanu i zapitaju se kako njihove riječi utječu na druge, pogotovo na njihovu djecu. Totalno operirani od empatije, užas!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## litala

ja imam suprotan problem - ne mogu ljudima objasnit da su mi djeca sva zeljena i planirana i da se ama bas nijedno nije zalomilo  :shock:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

litala   :Grin:   i   :Love:

----------


## kli_kli

> ja imam suprotan problem - ne mogu ljudima objasnit da su mi djeca sva zeljena i planirana i da se ama bas nijedno nije zalomilo  :shock:


haha, i za Novija su svi to mislili, jer smo im kao bili mladi.

----------


## kloklo

Litala    :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> vissnja   za svekrvu... ne mogu virovat da netko ne voli svoje dijete i otvoreno ga smatra greškom...


a eto - ja znam da takvi postoje. ali znam i da se dijete iz toga može izvući ako prestane kukati.

----------


## kloklo

> ...ali znam i da se dijete iz toga može izvući ako prestane kukati.


Naravno, ali bi mi ja ipak radije da nisam morala toliko vremena i snage potrošiti na spašavanje svog zdravog razuma. Bilo bi mi draže da sam tu energiju mogla utrošiti u nekaj ljepše   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

[quote="kloklo"]


> Bilo bi mi draže da sam tu energiju mogla utrošiti u nekaj ljepše


pa i meni   :Grin:  

ali što je - tu je. ja sam se oporavila kad sam staroj pokazala vrata   :Wink:  .

----------


## makita

Meni su rekli da sam neplanirana i da je mama bila mislila abortirat

----------


## argenta

Evo jednog malo drugačijeg pristupa: mojoj šogi, koju je mama rodila u kasnim četrdesetima, kad su sva ostala djeca već bila poodrasla (i koja se, očigledno, "zalomila") lijepo su rekli da su neplanirani bili svi oni prije nje, koji su im došli dok su još bili mladi i ludi i nisu znali što rade  :Laughing:  A samo je ona, kao, planirana sa zrelom mudrošću  :Grin:   Uglavnom, ženska je s vremenom skužila da je baš i nisu očekivali, ali su je lijepo dočekali   :Heart:

----------


## flower

> Sonja spada u tih 3% Grin ...nije bila planirana ali je itekako bila željena.


 ovo kao da su moji starci za mene napisali, sve od imena, kondoma pa i zelje bi potpisali   :Heart:  odnosno oni kazu da nisam planirana ali sam voljena.
a mm isto tako nije planiran, dosao im je iznenada kako kaze sveki.

----------


## djuma

mm je zalomljen, i kako  sam kaze
"zahebao" roditelje da se uzmu zbog njega.
nikad se nisu voleli, mm ima i dve mladje sestre,
ali deca im nisu donela ljubav u brak.
i dan danas zive kao pas i macka.
sreca da se sveki potrudila, pa su joj deca sasvim ok.
takodje smo i ja i moja mladja seka obe zalomljene
ja posle tri meseca zabavljanja,
a seka tri meseca posle mog rodjenja.
mama se isto uzdala u dojene kao kontracepciju.
za puno stvari bila je, i ostala glupa.
nas je obe baka po ocu ocuvala,
jer se mama sa mojih 18, a sekinih 8 meseci zaposlila.
moje i sekino dete su oboje planirani.

----------


## malena beba

Moja E. se isto ''zalomila''. Par dana prije 18. rodjendana sam saznala da sam trudna. Prvo mi je to bio sok, da nije bilo MM.a neznam kako bi to podnjela. starci su to dobro primili, i moji i njegovi. 
Nije mi zao i nikad nebi rekla da je nezeljena jer nije planirana.
Nema nikakve razlike izmedju nje koja nije planirana i brace koji je planiran.

----------


## Trina

Moja kćer se zalomila.I bolji "zalom" nisam mogla imati u životu.Jednom me čula di sam s nekim pričala o tome kako je došla neplanirano pa me pitala što to znači.Rekla sam joj da smo za njenu braću znali da će doći a ona je bila najljepše iznenađenje koje sam ikad u životu dobila.Bila je sva sretna i ponosna zbog toga.

Inače,mm se dogodio slučajno.I njegova majka je bezbroj puta rekla (i dan danas to priča) kako ona uopće nije htjela djecu.Za starijeg sina se ajde nekako odlučila ali njega stvarno nije htjela jer ona ne voli djecu i smetaju joj u životu.Naravno,takva osoba nije ni mogla biti dobra mama tako da su dobrano osjetili to na svojoj koži.

----------


## ljiljan@

A ja sam od svoje 37. godine života silno željela da nam se "dogodi" treće dijete. Čudno? Srce mi je govorilo jedno, a razum drugo. U toj situaciji htjela sam da netko drugi odluči umjesto mene. I dogodilo se nakon dvije godine. I prošla sam razdoblja straha kako će sve to biti; a danas ne može biti bolje. Neopisivo ga volimo. Svi.

----------


## Marna

Mama me rodila dok je još išla u srednju školu, ali nikad nije rekla da me ona i tata nisu željeli. 

Možda je to bio neki mladenački bunt i sl., ne znam, ali znam da i danas imam mladu mamu punu razumijevanja i ljubavi.  :Heart:  

Zapamtila sam komentar jedne žene koja je rodila svoje četvrto dijete u četrdesetima: "Nije planirano, ali je željeno i voljeno."  :Love:  

MM i ja smo željeli našu dječicu, ali nismo planirali točan datum njihova dolaska na svijet. Bilo nam je važno da se rode živi i zdravi. Kad su došli dobro su nam došli.  :Love:

----------


## summer

Ja sam zalomljena i povod vjencanju je bila trudnoca (tata 19, mama 20 godina). Iz 'greske' nisu naucili puno jer je mama opet ostala trudna kad sam imala 4 mjeseca.

Prvi put sam nesto o svojoj zalomljenosti cula od zloceste susjede koja je dobacila komentar kako me tata napravio u cizmama i dio koji tada nisam razumjela (pa ni zapamtila) ali sam ga dozivjela kao nesto pogrdno. Ali nikad tu zalomljenost nisam brkala sa nezeljenoscu, jer bila sam prvo dijete i unuce i bila sam obozavana. Tako da mi to ne znaci nista, dapace, kao dijete sam na to bila nekako ponosna  :Grin: . A imala sam preko dvadeset godina kad mi je mama rekla da se i sestra zalomila.

I ja i mm koristimo 'nesigurne' metode, ali nama su sigurne vec 8 godina. Da nam dijete dodje neplanirano - to neplanirano nikako ne znaci da ne bi bili sretni i da ga ne bi zeljeli i iscekivali kao i ono planirano.

----------


## anamar

ja sam zalomljena, imam muža koji je zalomljen, brata koji je zalomljen, a skoro sam imala još jednog bracu/sestricu zalomljenika/cu. sve u svemu puno zalomljavanja. 
da ti se slomi jezik.

----------


## Ora

> Moj A je predsjednik predsjednistva ovih zalomljenih.


Mislim da bih ovo mogla u potpunosti potpisati!

Imam malog David Copperfielda...da ne nabrajam svu korištenu zaštitu    :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

I mm i ja smo bili neplanirani,

čak su obje naše mame išle na ab, no moja mama je nagovorila liječnika da kaže njenoj mami da je nemoguće napraviti ab zbog xy razloga- moja mama je htjela sačuvati trudnoću pod svaku cijenu , a mm-ovoj mami fakat nisu htjeli napraviti ab.


( ne zbog prigovora savjesti već zbog toga što joj je maternica toliko bila oštećena prijašnjim ab-ovima )


meni je bilo drago što  mi je moja mama ispričala svoju priču, a pokojna baba mi je iskreno rekla da me je zavolila kad sam imala 5,6 tjedana.....

a mm ?

hm, nije baš pedagoški da ti dijete cijeli život zna da je trinaesto prase

----------


## malena beba

Zaboravila sam napomenuti da kad sam ugledala ovu temu, moja E. mi uopce nije pala na pamet, ne dozivljavam je kao malog zalomljencica   :Heart:  


(iako to u svakom slucaju je   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## babyboys

A kad su vam roditelji rekli da ste zalomljenići?

Ja Tinu nisam rekla da je zalomljenić, nego iznenađenje koje je malo uranilo... i on je to prihvatio super, čak mi je jednom prilikom rekao, "mama, ne žalosti se. kad ja budem imao djecu, ti ćeš bit super mlada baka i moći ćes ih stalno čuvat"
Pametnić mamini...  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## argenta

> Ja Tinu nisam rekla da je zalomljenić, nego iznenađenje koje je malo uranilo...


Baš sam neki dan surfajući po stranicama od Jeannine Parvati Baker našla na super izraz za "zalomljenu" djecu -- *mistimed*, tj. dječica koja su samo (malo) fulala vrijeme u koje će doći.

----------


## mina30

Mislim da su se djeca mogla zalomiti i desiti prije 20 godina, a i za to vrijeme znam ljude da im se nikako nije zalomilo jer su pazili (Bili su 6 godina u braku bez djece a sad ih imaju petero). Ne vjerujem da se u danasnje vrijeme, informiranost i svu mogucu kontracepciju dijete moze "zalomiti". To mi je kao ono: mislila sam da mi nisu plodni dani i nisam koristila kontracepciju pa mi se zalomilo, ma daj!

----------


## babyboys

> Mislim da su se djeca mogla zalomiti i desiti prije 20 godina, a i za to vrijeme znam ljude da im se nikako nije zalomilo jer su pazili (Bili su 6 godina u braku bez djece a sad ih imaju petero). Ne vjerujem da se u danasnje vrijeme, informiranost i svu mogucu kontracepciju dijete moze "zalomiti". To mi je kao ono: mislila sam da mi nisu plodni dani i nisam koristila kontracepciju pa mi se zalomilo, ma daj!


E pa draga moja, ja imam ciklus koji traje između 30 i 60 dana i ne mogu odredit plodne dane.
Sa 18 godina sam se sexala sa dečkom kojeg sam tada voljela , ali nisam s njim planirala ni budućnost ni djecu i mislim da malo tko to i planira s 18 godina. nisam pila pilule iz medicinskih razloga koji se ne tiču nikog, ali smo koristili kondome UVIJEK , pa sam ja svejedno ostala trudna.

Mislim da je to definicija "zalomilo se"- znači, nije planirano i korištene su metode zaštite. A na kondomu ti lijepo piše koliki je postotak sigurnosti.
Osim toga, ja znam curu koja je na piluli bila 3 godine i ostala trudna. sve ti je to relativno

----------


## Ora

> Mislim da su se djeca mogla zalomiti i desiti prije 20 godina, a i za to vrijeme znam ljude da im se nikako nije zalomilo jer su pazili (Bili su 6 godina u braku bez djece a sad ih imaju petero). Ne vjerujem da se u danasnje vrijeme, informiranost i svu mogucu kontracepciju dijete moze "zalomiti". To mi je kao ono: mislila sam da mi nisu plodni dani i nisam koristila kontracepciju pa mi se zalomilo, ma daj!


Tako je došao moj N na ovaj svijet.
Pazili se uz Bilingsovu metodu, kondom i računanje dana... do sada je uvijek palilo, ali evo... kao što rekoh dobih malog čarobljaka   :Grin:   :Smile:  

Ako se tebi nije desilo ne znači da nije nemoguće    :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

> kli_kli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da moze slucajno pod izvesnim okolnostima, ali ipak mislim da svi mogu da budu svesni tih okolnosti, pa ako bas ne zele dete u tom trenutku, da se pobrinu da ne ostanu trudni (kontracepcija).
> To mislim jer me cudi kako onda ja nikad nisam ostala trudna, osim ova 3 puta kad smo to zeleli.
> 
> 
> Zapravo se skroz slazem s tobom.


  :Grin:  



Relja je bio neplaniran, ali s ove mi je vremenske distance jasno da se dogodio jer je bio zeljen. Ponekad razum snuje, a srce odlucuje, i tek kasnije shvatis sto ti se dogodilo   :Smile:

----------


## yaya

> Relja je bio neplaniran, ali s ove mi je vremenske distance jasno da se dogodio jer je bio zeljen. Ponekad razum snuje, a srce odlucuje, i tek kasnije shvatis sto ti se dogodilo


Lijepo rečeno

----------


## kloklo

Nijedna, baš nijedna kontracepcijska metoda nije 100% sigurna i ja se fakat ne bi htjela naći u koži onih koji rolaju očima na zalomljeniće, uvjereni kako se to njima ne može dogoditi   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Nijedna, baš nijedna kontracepcijska metoda nije 100% sigurna i ja se fakat ne bi htjela naći u koži onih koji rolaju očima na zalomljeniće, uvjereni kako se to njima ne može dogoditi


  :Grin:  

ovako i ja mislim, ali kloklo, ima samo jedna sto posto sigurna - apstinencija. 

 :Grin:

----------


## Ora

> kloklo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nijedna, baš nijedna kontracepcijska metoda nije 100% sigurna i ja se fakat ne bi htjela naći u koži onih koji rolaju očima na zalomljeniće, uvjereni kako se to njima ne može dogoditi  
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ovako i ja mislim, ali kloklo, ima samo jedna sto posto sigurna - apstinencija.


Slažem se   :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

To nije kontracepcija već siguran put u štrik oko vrata   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> To nije kontracepcija već siguran put u štrik oko vrata


kako kome!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

MM i ja smo planirali i željeli barem troje djece, samo što se treće "malo požurilo", htjeli smo da bude malo veća razlika u godinama nego što je sad. Ovako mi se teško svima posvetiti onoliko koliko to njima treba. 
Reći im ili ne? - Ja ću svojoj cicoljupki reći ako me bude nešto u tom stilu pitala ili ako načnemo tu temu u razgovoru. Reći ću joj da je ona najljepše iznenađenje koje sam dobila u životu.

----------


## mikka

moji su oboje zalomljeni. bas mi je drago zbog njih (i mene  :Grin:  ).

----------


## icyoh

moj bebač je bio zalomljen (nisam se pazila jer je rečeno da ne mogu zatrudniti bez pomoći dr). I isprva nisam bila presretna, em ganjam karijeru, em putujem, pa postdiplomski, taman kupila skupi auto i mali stan za sebe, neudana.. al sada ga ne bih mjenjala za apsolutno ništa na svijetu. Što se mene tiče, nek se zalomi i drugo   :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

nisam baš sigurna u koju "kategoriju" staviti svojeg sineka... naime, mi se u vrijeme dok smo njega napravili nismo pazili, tj ja sam nekoliko mjeseci prije toga prestala s pilulama i oslanjali smo se na metodu plodni-neplodni dani... baš smo bili u velikim pripremama za vjenčanje, i jednom prilikom na probi vjenčanice u zg mi je teta koja mi je uzimala mjere rekla da će ostaviti malo prostora za svaki slučaj... ja sam ju prvo blijedo pogledala, kao, o kakvom ti to slučaju govoriš, i napomenula da se meni sigurno nebude dogodilo to da se trudna udajem... moram li napomenuti kak mi se smijala kad sam za 2 mjeseca došla i rekla da sam trudna??  8) 

htjela sam reći da smo svakako planirali dijete, ali nam je nekak bilo u planu da ozbiljno počnemo raditi na njemu recimo na bračnom putovanju... ovak nam se "zalomilo" malo prije ali evo, niko sretniji od nas  :D 

a ovu drugu bebicu smo planirali, samo nam je duuugo trebalo da zatrudnim...

----------


## Točkica

Ja sam mislila da se zalomiti može nekome drugome, ne meni.
Druga stavka u mom potpisu kaže suprotno......  :Smile:  . Što se slučajnosti tiče, rodit će se dan prije Leinog 4.rođendana, dva dana prije tatinog....

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam zalomljenić, 15 g. nakon sestre, uz spiralu koja se pomakla. Jednom smo prebrojavali nas spiralaše i ispalo da je pola mog srednjoškolskog razreda takav.
I mama mi je išla na abortus  u zakazanom terminu, od smušenosti zaboravila poništiti autobusnu kartu (a gdje mi je bio tata da se ona autobusom vozi na abortus   :Mad:  ), pa morala platiti kaznu, sjela u čekaonicu, čekala, pa se okrenula i otišla doma. Eto me.

----------


## kloklo

Neka djeca baš okrenu nebo i zemlju da budu rođena, a?  8)

----------


## vissnja

> Neka djeca baš okrenu nebo i zemlju da budu rođena, a?  8)


E baš, o tome smo MM i ja razmišljali. Pre Nađe smo radili na bebi, skoro tri godine, i ostala sam trudna samo jednom i imala spontani. A onda nam je ova mala bukvalno ispala iz Durexa   :Rolling Eyes:   krvarila sam u trudnoći, imala hematom, serklažu, na kraju trudnoće opet komplikacije i rodila je živu, zdravu i najlepšu...

----------


## vissnja

Zaboravih: i moja doktorka nam je rekla kad sam prokrvarila u 10. sedmici: ne brinite, ako se izborila na početku, izboriće se i sada, biće sve OK, i videćete, biće žensko. I bi.

----------


## zhabica

> A onda nam je ova mala bukvalno ispala iz Durexa    krvarila sam u trudnoći, imala hematom, serklažu, na kraju trudnoće opet komplikacije i rodila je živu, zdravu i najlepšu...


i onda se cudis sta imas kompetentno i autonomno dijete, pa mora bit mali borac i zahtjevna koliko se pomucila da opstane   :Love:

----------


## melange

> Kako ste vi, veliki zalomljenići, saznali da ste se zalomili? Tko vam je to rekao, kada i zašto i kako ste to prihvatili?


matematičkim izračunom sam skontala  :Grin:  
a i ima priča kako su baka i dida saznali da je mama trudna.
uglavnom, mama i tata su mi bili 6god skupa i već su radili i sve i praktički im je falilo samo ono nešto da ih "natjera" u brak.
i mama je baki i djedu rekla iza ljetovanja kad su došli i sjeli svi.
baka kuha kavu. mama veli-neću ja kavu. baka je nudi cigaretom.
neću cigaretu. pa šta ti je, jesi trudna? jesam  :Grin:  
vjenčali su se najesen, ja sam došla mjesec dana prije maminog 23.rođendana (i sad kad i sama imam 23 godine skroz mi je čudno pomisliti da je u ovim godinama moja mama imala mene, iako i sama već neko vrijeme ludim imati bebu  :Embarassed:  )
a prvi brat je isto definitivno bio zalomljenić, jer je došao dva dana iza mog prvog rođendana tj mama je s njim ostala trudna kad sam ja imala tri mjeseca (i za tu situaciju ima jedan bakin biser, ali neću ga ponavljati jer je dosta neukusan  :Rolling Eyes:   :/ )

ispada da je jedino drugi braco planiran, s osam godina razlike,
iako mama kaže da ga je ona planirala, a tatu je samo iskoristila  :Grin: 

a ovo pitanje kako zalomljena djeca to prihvaćaju ne mogu shvatiti
jer mi to uopće nije nešto sramotno ili štajaznam nešto što bi trebalo "prihvatiti".

----------


## cekana

...meni ni malo nije ugodno slušati priče, poput "parila sam noge" jer nisam željela još jedno dijete, nakon iscrpljenosti, a tata se na to hvali kako je on govorio, nećeš ti moju kćer uništiti   :Evil or Very Mad:  (imam dva starija brata)

Naša D. je došla neplanirano... sjećam se tuge nakon pozitivnog testa, i sram me sada zbog toga... jer ne mogu zamisliti bolji život od onoga kojeg imam, i nikada ne bih mijenjala s ničim 11 god provedenih uz tu malu/veliku ljepoticu. Ne bih željela da ona ikada to doživi kao da se "zalomila" jer nije!

----------


## bucka

moj brat je zalomljen i to kad je mama imala 40 godina, tata 42, a ja 17!
na pocetku smo svi bili u soku, ali ispalo je sve super! :D

----------


## sorciere

kikica nema s tim problema   :Grin:  .

ja joj znam reći: eto, došla si baš kad nije trebalo! ja bi sad imala vilu s bazenom, vozila ferari, i bila bi na havajima na odmoru...

a ona se počne   :Laughing:  , i kaže: a sad si zamisli kakav bi ti bio život bez mene, jer nikad ne bi dobila drugu šansu da imaš ovakvu kćer!   :Razz:   :Wink:  


i ima pravo!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## koryanshea

> ja sam došla mjesec dana prije maminog 23.rođendana (i sad kad i sama imam 23 godine skroz mi je čudno pomisliti da je u ovim godinama moja mama imala mene, iako i sama već neko vrijeme ludim imati bebu  )


moja starija seka se zalomila pa je u pocetku zivila s mamom i tatom u studenskom domu  :Grin: . mama je tada bila oko pola godine mlađa nego ja sad i totalno znam kako se osjecas  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

L. je bila planirana...ali ne tada. 
tada se "samo" dogodila. 
i to je naljepsi dogadjaj u mom zivotu!
jedva cekam sljedeci   :Smile:

----------


## Slajica

Pošto ne mogu nikako skupiti hrabrosti da skroz planirano krenem na treće, ja čekam jadnu zalomljenku ili zalomljenca   :Heart:  ...

... koji ustvari to i neće biti ...

Inače, vjerujem da se u životu ništa ne dešava slučajno. I svi ti zalomljenci su negdje dobro isplanirani kome i kada će doći.  :Heart:

----------


## Daniela32

koko je tužno,šta ova djeca pišu....samo taj naziv zalomljeno...kako se ta djeca osjećaju i zapravo mi nije jasno kako ti roditelji im mogu tako nešto prezentirati, pa sve da je to i istina.....ne misliti na srca te djece,bez obzira na godine-to strašno boli kad ti neko kaže da si slučajan,neželjen,zalomljen i slično....užas...Ja imam  47 godina i žarko bi željela još jedno dijete,ali ne ide i zbog toga sam žalosna.....Neka vas Bog sve blagoslovi i čuva!

----------


## sirius

slučajan, neželjen ili zalomljen su tri različita pojma. Po meni neplanirano nikako ne znaći neželjeno.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> koko je tužno,šta ova djeca pišu....samo taj naziv zalomljeno...kako se ta djeca osjećaju i zapravo mi nije jasno kako ti roditelji im mogu tako nešto prezentirati, pa sve da je to i istina.....ne misliti na srca te djece,bez obzira na godine-to strašno boli kad ti neko kaže da si slučajan,neželjen,zalomljen i slično....užas...Ja imam  47 godina i žarko bi željela još jedno dijete,ali ne ide i zbog toga sam žalosna.....Neka vas Bog sve blagoslovi i čuva!


*Neplaniran ne znači neželjen.* Te dvije stvari ne treba ni stavljati u isti kontekst. 
Meni je tek prvo dijete "planirano", u smislu- hajde, mogli bismo sad ne paziti previše. Sama ta ideja rezultirala je bebom isti tren. 
Svi ovi poslije nisu imali nikakav plan tipa- e, mogli bismo sad "raditi" na djetetu, nikad nismo na tome "radili", 
djeca nam sama dolaze :Grin: - nenajavljeno.
Očito nismo baš tipični, samo treba uzeti u obzir da ima i takvih pa da se ne koriste ove teške riječi kako su "zalomljenići" ne znam ti ja šta, da trebaju zbog toga biti traumatizirani. Upravo suprotno, baš su se htjeli roditi, sami su odlučili, roditelje su iznenadili super poklonom. 
 Nisu pomno planirani, ali su silno željeni i s veseljem dočekani :Zaljubljen: , u kakvim god uvjetima bili.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma, ja sam skužila da svi koji nemaju problema s plodnošću, više-manje imaju te zalomljeniće  :Grin: 

a i ja sam isto jedna od njih.
mama, 23 godine, usred treće godine teškog faksa. moš mislit kako su me planirali  :Grin: 
al meni je to baš nekako slatko  :Zaljubljen: 
dijete mijenja kompletno cijelu perspektivu.
a i ono što ti se čini kao nekakav ogroman problem, na kraju postane - a neš ti. produžiti faks još koju godinu. 


a i moje su oboje zalomljenići, ja kakva sam, da sam planirala, nikad ne bih isplanirala  :Rolling Eyes:  
s time da još m kako-tako, al s j mi je bio totalni šok. 
početni šok, ajmemeni, suze i nevjerica, štaćusad,  i onda polako privikavanje, a do vremena kad sam svima objavila da sam trudna (računaj tjedan-dva  :Grin:  ), već sam bila presretna radi toga.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> početni šok, ajmemeni, suze i nevjerica, štaćusad,  i onda polako privikavanje, a do vremena kad sam svima objavila da sam trudna (računaj tjedan-dva  ), već sam bila presretna radi toga.


Aaa, taj početni šok ni ne računam, skužim tek negdje s 2 -3 mjeseca da sam uopće trudna :Grin: , a onda se redovito pitam- kad, kako, gdje, s kim :lool: , zašto?

----------


## leonisa

> slučajan, neželjen ili zalomljen su tri različita pojma. Po meni neplanirano nikako ne znaći neželjeno.


bas tako. 
evo gore citam svoj post od prije 4 godine.
i drugo dijete nije bilo "Planirano", ne u smislu da smo "radili" na njemu. narocito nakon 2 spontana izmedju. i te dvije trudnoce su se "dogodile".
mogu reci da su oboje bili zeljeni, no da smo prepustili ... (umetni rijec) da se dogodi kad za njih bude trenutak.

al s obzirom na moj strah nekon cuvane prve trudnoce i dvije nakon nje, mogu reci da nikad nisam bila 100% spremna reci: ajmo sada. a zeljela sam. no imala sam strah. pa sam rekla: nek se dogodi kad se treba dogoditi.
sva 4 puta bila su van "termina plodnih dana" i rijetki da nismo koristili zastitu.

to ni malo ne znaci da se ni jednoj nisam veselila, dozivjela ju kao "blagoslov" i da djecu ne volim vise od icega na svijetu.

----------


## leonisa

cvijeto, takav nam je horoskop  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> Aaa, taj početni šok ni ne računam, skužim tek negdje s 2 -3 mjeseca da sam uopće trudna, a onda se redovito pitam- kad, kako, gdje, s kim, zašto?


lol
ja sam skuzila zadnja 3 puta prije kraja ciklusa. i svaki je bio..slucajan. evo sare ne bi bilo da sestra nije kasnila s polaskom na more jer je noc prije zaruzila vani i nije se mogla ustati  :Grin: 
i hvala joj na tome <3

----------


## disciplina

Moji su svi zalomljenići  :Grin: 
Prvi je stigao totalno neplanski! Drugo smo planirali al se drugom priheftao jos jedan pa sam opet neplanski sa jednog presla na troje zalomljenića  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeto, takav nam je horoskop


 :Grin: 

hebaj ga, jedva donesem najbanalniju odluku :ici_u_kino_il_ostati_doma: a kamoli neku životno važnu.  :Grin: 

joj, a jeste čitali za ove riječke trojčeke, ljudi odlučili ići na drugo dijete i dobili trojčeke  :Grin:  
odjednom, puf, četvero djece. 
mora biti zanimljivo  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

eee bas to sto velis.

a za rijecke...mene MM zeza kak bi nam trece mogli bit blizanci (imamo genetske predispozicije :D) pa ti planiraj trece  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> hebaj ga, jedva donesem najbanalniju odluku :ici_u_kino_il_ostati_doma: a kamoli neku životno važnu. 
> 
> joj, a jeste čitali za ove riječke trojčeke, ljudi odlučili ići na drugo dijete i dobili trojčeke  
> odjednom, puf, četvero djece. 
> mora biti zanimljivo


 znam za jedne koji su imali petero djece, pa nisu planirali šesto. A pogotovo nisu planirali šesto, sedmo i osmo, ali eto dobili su ih (odjednom).  :Grin: 
Srećom, sa djecom je sve ok, i već su doma ( jedno nisu bili u novinama pa se za njih ne zna).

----------


## Sumskovoce

> koko je tužno,šta ova djeca pišu....samo taj naziv zalomljeno...kako se ta djeca osjećaju i zapravo mi nije jasno kako ti roditelji im mogu tako nešto prezentirati, pa sve da je to i istina.....ne misliti na srca te djece,bez obzira na godine-to strašno boli kad ti neko kaže da si slučajan,neželjen,zalomljen i slično....užas...Ja imam  47 godina i žarko bi željela još jedno dijete,ali ne ide i zbog toga sam žalosna.....Neka vas Bog sve blagoslovi i čuva!


Kako je to bzvz razmišljanje i blagoslov na kraju  :Rolling Eyes:  Svašta.
Meni bi bilo fora da mi se "zalomi" jedno dijete, bila bih na 7. nebu.
Ja sam se zalomila, kad su starci mislili da će brat bit jedinac.
I nije tužno, i ne boli, nisam neželjena i nisam užas.
Užas je kad netko drugi tako dramatično prezentira začeće neplanirane bebe.

----------


## Beti3

Meni svi misle da nam se ovo najmlađe, u poznim godinama "zalomilo". A nije. Pomno sam planirala da se "zalomi". Čak sam i parametre za veću mogućnost curice uzela u obzir.
Jedino mm nisam baš uključila u detaljan plan :Grin: , više sam onako" izokola" nagovijestila. No, bilo bi čudo da nije shvatio i da ne zna ženine plodne dane nakon dugogodišnjeg čuvanja po danima. Podsvjesno ili svjesno je pristao na "zalomljavanje" i uspjelo nam od prve. A dva velika sina ne samo da nisu bili ljuti, nego presretni, da ne pričam nakon što su dobili sestru. Jednostavno nam je popunila davnu prazninu.

A što okolo misle, nije me briga ni minimalno.

----------


## Kaae

Nama se skroz zalomilo skroz planirano dijete. I to se dogadja.  :lool:

----------


## ana.m

4 godine nakon mog postanja na ovoj temu i ja ima malog zalomljenića, tj. malu zalomljenicu!
I jako sam sretna da je s nama i da je imamo! Ona nas je nekako upotpunila. 
Zapravo, moram priznati da sam sretna da nam se zalomila jer svjesno je nikada ne bi imali, a oduvijek sam htjela imati troje.

----------


## trampolina

Prvo i treće smo napravili k'o od šale, u drugom ili trećem ciklusu (čak smo kao i beti ciljali curicu  :Grin: ).
Drugo smo planirali početi raditi par mjeseci nakon slučajnog začeća (23 dan ciklusa - inače su mi vrlo uredni), pa nas je ugodno iznenadio. Ne smatram ga zalomljenićem nego vizionarom  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

lajkam vizionara  :Smile: 
onda je i moja L. vizionar, isto 23.-24. dana ciklusa  :Smile: 
sta je onda S.? ona je 10. dana  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> l
> sta je onda S.? ona je 10. dana


Ranoranilica?  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

materi kojoj je podne jutro...uffff  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> materi kojoj je podne jutro...uffff


Vidiš da je dosljedna  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Ma lako za vase dane ciklusa, nas je kombinacija nestajucih jajnih stanica i retardiranih spermica.  :Razz:

----------


## nahla

> Ma lako za vase dane ciklusa, nas je kombinacija nestajucih jajnih stanica i retardiranih spermica.


hahhah ti ćeš rodit supermena!

moji su oboje planirani i dobiveni u 2 ciklusu ciljanja...šta da kažem, ide nas :Cool: 
al zanimljivo je da me sin zana pitat: Mama jeste li vi mene puno želili? i Jesam li ja onakav kako si me ti zamišljala? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana.m

Moji su ispali oboje od pve, a Ela od nulte.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kosjenka

al sam se nasmijala ana.m.
Meni oboje od prve, sad čekam jedno od nulte,

----------


## laumi

o, Kosjenka, čestitam!

----------


## leonisa

cestitam kosjenka!
nultici su zakon  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

ma ne, nee, nažalost.
krivo sam se izrazila,ja se nadam da će biti jedno od nulte.

----------


## anitak

i ja bi jedno od nulte!!

imam dvoje jednog iz prve i jednu iz seštog  :Smile:

----------


## migulica

Ja sam jako željela još jedno dijete, željeli smo oboje....dobili smo blizance.... :Laughing:

----------


## bucka

nama su prvi dvoje bili željeni i planirani, a treći željen, ali neplaniran (5,5 mj nakon drugog poroda)  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja sam jako željela još jedno dijete, željeli smo oboje....dobili smo blizance....


 :Laughing:

----------


## krojachica

prvo je jedna komplicirana priča za neki drugi topic,

druga trudnoća mi je došla prebrzo nakon prve (jedini keks taj ciklus, 8-9 dc), 
bila sam prestravljena kako ću s dvoje tako male djece, a iscrpljena od jednog.
ispalo je super, puno bolje nego bi sama mogla isplanirati, ekipa su nerazdvojna
baš zbog male razlike... 

e sad, treće radimo već tri godine, bila sam sigurna da će se desiti od prve, onda od druge,
ok, onda od 6,12,20,30-te...

uglavnom iskusila sam sve aspekte dočekivanja roditeljstva, i čekajući ovog 3. Godota, tješim
se da On odozgora valjda najbolje zna: tko,kada,zašto...

----------


## kristina_zg

nama su se obje dogodile  :Smile:  ovo je prvi puta da planiram trudnoću..i kad pričam s ljudima, otvoreno im kažem..mnogi nam ni ne vjeruju, jer je sve više parova koji teško dođu do bebe. Ja ih gledam kao dar..došle su iznenada i u moj život unijele sreću, mir i blagoslov. Da sam planirala, starija bi se rodila možda koju godinu kasnije, jer smo započeli zajednički život, zaručili se i mjesec dana nakon zaruka saznali da će nas biti više <3
S mlađom je na žalost bila ipak malo drugačija priča, stariju sam dojila, bila je 7 mjeseci..i saznam da sam trudna  :Shock:  Istina je da sam htjela malu razliku među djecom, no baš toliku tada i nisam. Sada sam sretna i ponosna što je bilo tako kako je bilo..sve su zajedno prolazile i postale najbolje prijateljice..nadam se da se ne budu u pubertetu promijenile :Smile:

----------


## LeoSponza

To je zdravo razmisljanje, ovako razmiljaju ljudi koj vole dijecu a ne oni koj se bave s dijecom zbog para. Uvijek sam rekao sreca jedne zene je ta da ima sto vise dijece u zivotu, Stanovnistvo u hrvatsko opada! Mlade, odrasle i stare zene, radaijte sto vis dijece, svaka po pet dijece, nemoj te se bojat to vam produzuje zivot, i priroda ce vas nagradit zbog toga, samo nemojte koristit kontracepciske tablete.

----------


## Uh-puh

what??

----------


## Uh-puh

khm..dosla sam malo k sebi. Leo, daj, jel ti to ozbiljno....ima ljudi/zena koje mogu naci ispunjenje i ako nemaju djece, to je njihov izbor i ta nekolicina nece nastetiti izumirucem hrvatskom narodu, nista se ti ne brini :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

ignoriraj trola  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

a koliko ti dijece imaš, Leo?

----------


## Uh-puh

> a koliko ti dijece imaš, Leo?


Mislila i ja pitati...al sam se bojala da time nedajboze potaknem jos koju mudru od Lea :Smile:

----------


## nahla

a valjda 10-ak dijece  :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

> a valjda 10-ak dijece


imati 10-tak dijece je jako ljepo  :lool:

----------


## Uh-puh

a mozda je i pohranio svoje plivace u banci spermija, ne bi li mozda jednog dana hrvatskom narodu zatrebalo. :Smile:  (na foru onih americkih preppers)

----------


## Tiziana

Moja prva trudnoca je bila zalomljenik kojeg sam izgubila u 10.tjednu. odmah smo se bacili na popravni i novi planirani zalomljenik stigao dva mjeseca nakon krietaze! Sad kad imam i drugo djete cesto mi se nekako blesavo cini kao da je ova druga u biti onaj prvi zalomljenik koji se vratio kasnije. Ne znam si ni sama objasniti taj blesavi filing

----------


## Boxica

> Moja prva trudnoca je bila zalomljenik kojeg sam izgubila u 10.tjednu. odmah smo se bacili na popravni i novi planirani zalomljenik stigao dva mjeseca nakon krietaze! Sad kad imam i drugo djete cesto mi se nekako blesavo cini kao da je ova druga u biti onaj prvi zalomljenik koji se vratio kasnije. Ne znam si ni sama objasniti taj blesavi filing


pa ne bih baš rekla da je to blesavi feeling jer se i meni to događa...
davno prije moje E. sam bila izgubila trudnoću (zalomljenić) i pretpostavljam da je bila curica po nekim simptomima koje su mi se javile i sa E. (btw. i ona je zalomljenić)
blizići su bili itekako planirani, ali eto nije ispalo kako je trebalo...bili su curica i dečko...
nakon njih sam opet dobila zalomljenića  :Heart: 

i kad se sve zbroji i oduzme, jedna curica fali...
makar koristimo zaštitu i ne planiramo više djece zbog hrpe razloga (najviše zdravstvenih i mojih i MM-ovih) nekako cijelo vrijeme razmišljam da će ta curica kojoj bi trebala biti mama nekako naći put do mene...

----------


## Tiziana

Ma daj? Bas mi je to interesantno Boxica, mislila sam da samo ja imam tako uvrnutu ideju! I ja mislim da mi je prva trudnoca-zalomljenik bila curica, al naravno to ne znam, i nisam bas nesto drama puno uspjela odtugovati jer sam odmah imala drugu trudnocu sa svojim prvorodjenim sinom (ja sam bas ludo htjela u vjencanicu s trbuhom). No kad sam 5 godina poslije zalomljenika i spontanog po drugi put rodila, pala mi je na pamet zalomljenik trudnoca i filing da mi je ta curica evo ova koja je sad dosla kao prirodni slijed dogadjaja. Nikad se s tugom ne sjetim te prve trudnoce.

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam bila zalomljena i iako sam uvijek bila i više nego voljena, baš se nisam lijepo osjećala kad sam to saznala..  Al neka sam ja njih lijepo "zeznula" , toliko se vole da su se prije godinu dana, nakon 23 godine veze- oženili!  :Smile:  
Moj malac je itekako planiran, samo ne vremenski, jer smo očekivali da će nam trebati barem pola godine, a ne jedan sex haahahah, tako da je svakako bio iznenađenje  :Grin:

----------


## Franny

> Zapravo, moram priznati da sam sretna da nam se zalomila jer svjesno je nikada ne bi imali, a oduvijek sam htjela imati troje.


ja bum ovime podigla ovaj topic i potpisala  :Wink: .

možda se nikome nitko nije zalomio od kolovoza 2013. kad ste zadnji puta ovdje postale, ali eto, nama se sad "zalomilo".
fuuuulll neplanirano, ali ono full na entu.
 i ja sam oduvijek željela imati hrpetinu djece, ali ne baš u ovako "poznim" godinama i ne pod svaku cijenu. tako da smo prešutno bili prezadovoljni s ovih dvoje koje imamo. jer, sina smo delali godinu i pol, a kćer čak 4 godine. i nju smo dobili već kao "metuzalemi", iako se mi ne osjećamo tako, ali godina naše proizvodnje govori sve  :Razz: .
uglavnoj u 2. trudnoći, dakle prije cca 2 godine ustanovljeno mi je da imam dvorogu maternicu i dr. Kos je rekao da je čudno kako sam obje trudnoće lijepo ostvarila jer su mogućnosti začeća manje i pobačaji učestaliji, s obzirom na taj septum koji imam.
oke, nakon C. se nismo štitili nikakvom kontracepcijom, osim što smo se družili u moje full neplodne dane, dakle, ili prije dolaska M, ili odmah po njenom odlasku. plus da sam ja dojila i tak...prestala sam dojiti prije 3 mjeseca i prije mjesec dana nam se "zalomilo". stvarno ne znamo kak ni u kojem trenutku jer smo, ajmo reći, pazili da to ne bude u neke dane možebitne ovulacije, plus ta moja dvoroga maternica i bla, bla, bla..nit brige, nit pameti...

odlučili smo zadržati dijete (nakon mukotrpnih tjedana vijećanja i vršenja pritisaka na mene da ipak napravim ab jer kad se to dijete rodi, ja ću biti 42, a MM 44!!) pa što bude, bit će. MM i dalje povremeno šizi i ne miri se s novonastalom situacijom jer: M. na jesen kreće u školu, trebat će mu sva sila opreme i pribora. C. trenutno ima 17 mjeseci, u trenutku rođenja 3. djeteta bu imala 2 godine, možda bu još konzumirala pelene, pa jedva smo našli mjesta za nju u dječjoj sobi jer je tako napravljena da je teško uklopiti neke krevetiće i namještaj i pisaći stol za M. i svaštanešto, pa kamo ćemo s 3. djetetom? definitivno je opcija da se mi preselimo u boravak pa dvoje istospolnih budu u jednoj sobi, a ono 3. se preseli u našu sobu (to se pak meni nikako ne sviđa), pa imamo oboje mala primanja i kredite, pa kopat ćemo po kontejnerima, pa organizirat ćemo humanitarni koncert za preživljavanje jer sami nećemo moći othraniti niti odškolovati djecu pa miloin stvari u kojima se on ždere jer smo ispali totalno neodgovorni i ko neki balavanderi koji nikad nisu čuli za kondom  :Razz: . pa država je u banani, svako malo netko dobije otkaz, pa se smanjuju plaće ili se ne isplaćuju, pa kako će u jednom trenu baka i dida pobrat jednoga iz škole, drugu odfurat u vrtić i dovest iz vrtića i još paralelno čuvati to 3. dijete jer se namjeravam vratiti na posao nakon 6. mj. starosti tog djeteta i tak.

envejs, on tak povremeno šizi, ja sam blažena u blaženom stanju i ko nadrogirana i sve mi je: ma budemo nekako...
MM i ja radimo u smjenama, nije da baka i dida čuvaju klince svaki dan, možda 2 dana u tjednu, po nekoliko sati. planiram se vratiti na pola radnog vremena pa će već nekak biti. s obzirom na manaj primanaj, prijavit ću se za dječji doplatak...ma nekak će valjda stvarno biti, samo da su nam dječica zdrava, da mi nismo divlji i da ovo 3. bude živo i zdravo...

----------


## Kosjenka

čestitam!
nemam nikakav pametan savjet osim da će se sve nekako posložiti.
E da, kupi ranije djetetu pribor i opremu, iskoristi popuste i ne ostavljaj si nepotrebne poslove za kraj trudnoće.
Sretno!!!

----------


## Franny

hvala  :Kiss: .
je, je, baš smo sad u gledanju (za sad samo na netu) školskih torbi i skupljnaju podataka gdje ima što povoljnije za kupiti.

----------


## bucka

> ja bum ovime podigla ovaj topic i potpisala .
> 
> možda se nikome nitko nije zalomio od kolovoza 2013. kad ste zadnji puta ovdje postale, ali eto, nama se sad "zalomilo".
> fuuuulll neplanirano, ali ono full na entu.
>  i ja sam oduvijek željela imati hrpetinu djece, ali ne baš u ovako "poznim" godinama i ne pod svaku cijenu. tako da smo prešutno bili prezadovoljni s ovih dvoje koje imamo. jer, sina smo delali godinu i pol, a kćer čak 4 godine. i nju smo dobili već kao "metuzalemi", iako se mi ne osjećamo tako, ali godina naše proizvodnje govori sve .
> uglavnoj u 2. trudnoći, dakle prije cca 2 godine ustanovljeno mi je da imam dvorogu maternicu i dr. Kos je rekao da je čudno kako sam obje trudnoće lijepo ostvarila jer su mogućnosti začeća manje i pobačaji učestaliji, s obzirom na taj septum koji imam.
> oke, nakon C. se nismo štitili nikakvom kontracepcijom, osim što smo se družili u moje full neplodne dane, dakle, ili prije dolaska M, ili odmah po njenom odlasku. plus da sam ja dojila i tak...prestala sam dojiti prije 3 mjeseca i prije mjesec dana nam se "zalomilo". stvarno ne znamo kak ni u kojem trenutku jer smo, ajmo reći, pazili da to ne bude u neke dane možebitne ovulacije, plus ta moja dvoroga maternica i bla, bla, bla..nit brige, nit pameti...
> 
> odlučili smo zadržati dijete (nakon mukotrpnih tjedana vijećanja i vršenja pritisaka na mene da ipak napravim ab jer kad se to dijete rodi, ja ću biti 42, a MM 44!!) pa što bude, bit će. MM i dalje povremeno šizi i ne miri se s novonastalom situacijom jer: M. na jesen kreće u školu, trebat će mu sva sila opreme i pribora. C. trenutno ima 17 mjeseci, u trenutku rođenja 3. djeteta bu imala 2 godine, možda bu još konzumirala pelene, pa jedva smo našli mjesta za nju u dječjoj sobi jer je tako napravljena da je teško uklopiti neke krevetiće i namještaj i pisaći stol za M. i svaštanešto, pa kamo ćemo s 3. djetetom? definitivno je opcija da se mi preselimo u boravak pa dvoje istospolnih budu u jednoj sobi, a ono 3. se preseli u našu sobu (to se pak meni nikako ne sviđa), pa imamo oboje mala primanja i kredite, pa kopat ćemo po kontejnerima, pa organizirat ćemo humanitarni koncert za preživljavanje jer sami nećemo moći othraniti niti odškolovati djecu pa miloin stvari u kojima se on ždere jer smo ispali totalno neodgovorni i ko neki balavanderi koji nikad nisu čuli za kondom . pa država je u banani, svako malo netko dobije otkaz, pa se smanjuju plaće ili se ne isplaćuju, pa kako će u jednom trenu baka i dida pobrat jednoga iz škole, drugu odfurat u vrtić i dovest iz vrtića i još paralelno čuvati to 3. dijete jer se namjeravam vratiti na posao nakon 6. mj. starosti tog djeteta i tak.
> ...


ajme, tek sad vidim ovo
česttttitaaam   :Smile: 
naša priča jednim dijelom nalikuje na tvoju
prošle godine smo imali malu prvašicu, tek prohodalog dečkića od 14,5 mj , a najmanji je brojio dane za izaći iz trbuha
bilo je prilično teško, sad je ipak malo lakše
samo hrabro   :Smile:

----------


## Franny

hvala, bucka  :Kiss: .

i kak ste se snašli? može i u inbox, da sad ne offtopičarimo  :Wink: .

mene malo trta hvata jer M. bu niti mjesec dana išao u školu kad se bu ovo dete rodilo....

----------


## Eci

Škicam ovdje, iako nemam zalomljenića, ali mu se nadam. I ja sam izgubila bebu u predprošloj trudnoći, bila je curica, i nadam se da će pronači put k nama. 
Trećeg sam rodila niti mjesec dana prijenego mi je najstariji krenuo u 1. razred. I bilo je super, bila sam doma 3 godine i sigurna sam da je moj školarac profitirao. Nije morao ići u boravak, pomagala sam mu sa gradivom... Sa bebom sam ga odvodila i dovodila iz škole...Baš nam je bilo lijepo.

----------


## annvilli

I nama stiže zalomljenić.
Otišli smo prvi put na more bez djece ali se vraćamo s novim.  :Laughing: 

Jako smo iznenađeni s obzirom na godine (41 oboje) i to da smo najmlađu jedva dobili, nakon 2 godine pokušavanja.
Sutra idem na prvi uzv, nadam se da će sve biti ok pa da kažemo svima.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

:Grin: 
a vidi teme  :lool: 
i nama stize zalomljenic  :Heart: 
nakon 10 godina borbe s neplodnosti, vise mpo postupaka i troje predivne djecice rodjene iz istih
malo je reci da smo sokirani  :Grin:

----------


## tanja37

Super tema!!!!!
Mi smo zalomljenčića dobili 2014.!
Imala sam 38, sina 2002. i kćer 2007.! Taman smo se bili opustili jer su djeca bila velika, pazili jesmo ali očito ne dovoljno...
Više je mm bio oduševljen nego ja....ja sam se dosta dugo navikavala na sve isponova, voljela sam taj komoditet. Ali, eto, sad je naša maza i razmaženo. A nije nam bajno, mali stančić, doplatka nemamo, radimo...ali nema veze - dok smo svi zdravi dobro je. A i pomladio nas je...

----------


## olja

> a vidi teme 
> i nama stize zalomljenic 
> nakon 10 godina borbe s neplodnosti, vise mpo postupaka i troje predivne djecice rodjene iz istih
> malo je reci da smo sokirani


Čestitke na zalomljeniću! Čini mi se da je ovo šampion zalomljenića  :Smile: )))

----------


## sirius

> a vidi teme 
> i nama stize zalomljenic 
> nakon 10 godina borbe s neplodnosti, vise mpo postupaka i troje predivne djecice rodjene iz istih
> malo je reci da smo sokirani


 :worldcup:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Čestitam Ginger!!

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 

hvala cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

Aaaa, cestitam, Ginger!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ajme Ginger, čestitam!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tanči

Sjajna priča.
Čestitam!

----------


## tangerina

> moja starija seka se zalomila pa je u pocetku zivila s mamom i tatom u studenskom domu . mama je tada bila oko pola godine mlađa nego ja sad i totalno znam kako se osjecas


a vidi ovog posta  :Heart: 



ginger, tvoj zalomljenić mi je često na umu zadnjih dana, baš je šampion zalomljenića, a tvoja objava "kako, ne pitajte" mi je legendarna  :lool:

----------


## Kosjenka

ajme ginger, predivno  :Heart: 
čestitam!

----------


## Apsu

Ginger hahaa  :Smile: 
Cestitam!

----------


## Dijana

Annvili, cestitam!

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitke svima!

Iz vlastitog iskustva - trudnoća oko 40-te je hormonska injekcija mladosti.

----------


## spajalica

> Iz vlastitog iskustva - trudnoća oko 40-te je hormonska injekcija mladosti.


bez obzira sto zvuci pozitivno nemoj nas plasiti   :oklagija: 

a za Ginger sam ostala sokirana kad sam vidjela da se vrzma po temama di nema sta raditi, al eto zivot pise romane.
 jos jednom cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## bucka

> a vidi teme 
> i nama stize zalomljenic 
> nakon 10 godina borbe s neplodnosti, vise mpo postupaka i troje predivne djecice rodjene iz istih
> malo je reci da smo sokirani


 :worldcup:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tangerina

> I nama stiže zalomljenić.
> Otišli smo prvi put na more bez djece ali se vraćamo s novim.


nisam ni skužila tvoj post, annvilli, čestitam! nadam se da će bit sve školski, i injekcija mladosti kako Peterlin kaže  :Smile: 

kao zalomljenić koji ima svog zalomljenića, silno se raznježim na ovu temu  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> I nama stiže zalomljenić.
> Otišli smo prvi put na more bez djece ali se vraćamo s novim. 
> 
> Jako smo iznenađeni s obzirom na godine (41 oboje) i to da smo najmlađu jedva dobili, nakon 2 godine pokušavanja.
> Sutra idem na prvi uzv, nadam se da će sve biti ok pa da kažemo svima.


Čestitam od srca! Ja sam C. rodila u 41. Neka bude školska trudnoća.

----------


## sara38

> a vidi teme 
> i nama stize zalomljenic 
> nakon 10 godina borbe s neplodnosti, vise mpo postupaka i troje predivne djecice rodjene iz istih
> malo je reci da smo sokirani


Ajmeeee! Iskrene čestitke!!!

----------


## Nera

Bravo Ginger! Tek sam sad saznala cijelu priču. Onda dvostruke čestitke!
Nama su svi bili po planu do Mazice. Neparne smo uvijek dugo radili, a parne došle samo tako - ne znam kako! :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nama su svi bili po planu do Mazice. Neparne smo uvijek dugo radili, a parne došle samo tako - ne znam kako!


genijalno  :lool: 

ginger, anvili, čestitke!!

----------


## Ginger

hvala svima  :Heart: 

mi smo stvarno dozivjeli totalni sok
uopce nam nije bilo jasno kako je to moguce, lol
uglavnom, ova mrva je nekako nasla put  :Heart:  i iznenadila nas beskrajno

anvilli, javi se nakon pregleda

----------


## Anemona

Ginger, predivno.  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Sjecam se kad je Ginger nakon rodenja zadnje kceri napisala kako ju hvata tuga jer nece vise biti malih beba, da je ona zadnja... Wrong  :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

Ginger draga, predivna vijest, cestitam i bas ste me raznjezili!  :Heart:

----------


## pak

> a vidi teme 
> i nama stize zalomljenic 
> nakon 10 godina borbe s neplodnosti, vise mpo postupaka i troje predivne djecice rodjene iz istih
> malo je reci da smo sokirani


Wow pa cestitam, ovo je stvarno lijepo procitati!

----------


## n.grace

cure, divno, čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## annvilli

Hvala svima!
Ginger, koje super iznenađenje i divna priča!  :Smile: 

Bila sam na uzv, s bebom je sve dobro, ali imam placentu previu. Budući da je tek 9tt najvjerojatnije će se riješiti sama pa za sad ne brinemo previše, ali idem od sutra na čuvanje trudnoće za svaki slučaj.

----------


## olja

Sretno, annvilli!

----------


## Ginger

annvilli ma bit ce to sve dobro
prerano je to za takvu dijagnozu, lako se to povuce
samo malo uspori

Apsu  :Grin:  da, i ta tuga me prosla kad je najmanja navrsila godinu dana...i pocela pokazivati svoj pravi karakter, lol

i da se nadovezem na ovo sto je Peterlin rekla o trudnocama u kasnijim godinama
ja sam, onako sva u soku, nakon plusa na testu, plakala muzu da kako cu ja to tako stara  :lool: 
naime, trebam roditi s 38  :Grin: 
znam, znam, nemojte me napasti, u svoju obranu imam reci da sam stvarno bila u stanju soka  :Grin: 
a zapravo sam ko jutarnja rosa, lol

i hvala jos jednom na cestitkama

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam Ginger i anviili!

----------


## spajalica

> Apsu  da, i ta tuga me prosla kad je najmanja navrsila godinu dana...i pocela pokazivati svoj pravi karakter, lol


kod tebe se potvrdila ona: pazi sto zelis!  :Aparatic:

----------


## Peterlin

> annvilli ma bit ce to sve dobro
> prerano je to za takvu dijagnozu, lako se to povuce
> samo malo uspori
> 
> Apsu  da, i ta tuga me prosla kad je najmanja navrsila godinu dana...i pocela pokazivati svoj pravi karakter, lol
> 
> i da se nadovezem na ovo sto je Peterlin rekla o trudnocama u kasnijim godinama
> ja sam, onako sva u soku, nakon plusa na testu, plakala muzu da kako cu ja to tako stara 
> naime, trebam roditi s 38 
> ...


Hehehe, ja sam PRVO rodila s 38, drugo s 39+

Eno ih sada u srednjoj školi, jedan je u 16. godini a drugi u 17. godini. Ja se još uvijek ne osjećam staro... :utezi:

----------


## čokolada

Moja je zalomljenica-s-neba-padalica isto iz 39.g.života, bit će da je to labuđi pjev plodnosti kad se jajne stanice bore za život   :Grin:  . 
Nije ti to loše, svi misle da si mlađa jer imaš bebicu, a kasnije na roditeljskim sastancima uvažavaju te ko indijskog mudraca...

----------


## cvijeta73

> a kasnije na roditeljskim sastancima uvažavaju te ko indijskog mudraca...


 :lool:

----------


## Ginger

ahaahaaaa  :Laughing:  na mudraca

----------


## čokolada

Nista mi nije bilo jasno na onom cestitarskom topicu pa dođoh provjerit potpis...
Nego...ovaj upsić još nema svog doktora?  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Nista mi nije bilo jasno na onom cestitarskom topicu pa dođoh provjerit potpis...
> Nego...ovaj upsić još nema svog doktora?


Hahahaha
Sigurna sam da ima doktora, ali ga G. ne zeli reklamirati. :Raspa:

----------


## Ginger

:lool:  
Jelena je izazvala pomutnju

nope, home made upsic nema svog doktora  :Smile: 
mislim, ima, onog redovnog, al ne za potpis kao seke  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

> Jelena je izazvala pomutnju
> 
> nope, home made upsic nema svog doktora 
> mislim, ima, onog redovnog, al ne za potpis kao seke


Pa i to smo mislile. Kucnog doktora neces imenovati i pohvaliti ? :Grin: 
i on si je sigurno dao truda.  :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

sirius  :Grin: 
a stas, tako smo pisali da znamo di ko ide...ja isla njima, sta cu sad...

----------


## Ginger

> Pa i to smo mislile. Kucnog doktora neces imenovati i pohvaliti ?
> i on si je sigurno dao truda.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
ajmeeee, bolje mi je da vise nista ne tipkam i odem se naspavati...

i da, da...silnog truda  :Grin:

----------


## sara38

> Nista mi nije bilo jasno na onom cestitarskom topicu pa dođoh provjerit potpis...
> Nego...ovaj upsić još nema svog doktora?


 :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

:lool: 
Cestitam i ovdje.
Jesam fulala, al evo nam svima i malo zabave usput

----------


## andiko

Ginger, čestitam od srca! Baš lijepa priča...zalomljenići su posebna čeljad  :Heart:  AL ne bih ti bila u koži s četvoro. Ja sam s troje već   :psiholog:

----------


## bucka

> zalomljenići su posebna čeljad  AL ne bih ti bila u koži s četvoro. Ja sam s troje već


X

----------


## Ginger

hvala, hvala  :Smile: 
al nije problem u cetvero, vec u ovoj mojoj trecoj  :lool:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Ginger*, čestitam!

----------

